

Ask HN: Do you get work offers via your StackOverflow profile/activity? - codegeek

We all know the power of SO and its relevance to hackers. For those of you who are very active and possibly leaders in certain areas, do you get contacted often for work based on your SO profile&#x2F;activity ? I mean it should make sense that SO should generate a lot of leads even if you are not really looking.
======
stevekemp
No, though I have had contract/job offers via github, and even once via Hacker
News.

(Both of which ironically I couldn't accept because they wanted onsite workers
in London and New-York respectively; me? I've worked remotely for 8 years now,
and have no intention of leaving Edinburgh._

------
justinlloyd
Yes, but nothing that has ever been worth pursuing because they don't pay
enough or have stupidly small vacation policies or require me to show up in
person.

------
tpae
Yes.

I get a lot of freelance/contract offers too. Depends on the question I
answer, if it's a good and quality answer, I will get more inquiries.

------
ploureiro
I got approached twice. One of them was for YPlan. Would have loved it but
wasn't ready to leave the current company by then...

------
dylanhassinger
once i got cold called because of my SO profile.

definitely helped me in other interviews.

